# Loft size???



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Due to city ordinance ,they want anything over 50sq on a concrete slab.So i am building a loft on wheels ,and i need to decide on the size.It's either 3.5x14 or 3x16(just to be under 50sq).It will also be easier for me to reach in and grab the bird.

The wider the better for me so i can separate the compartments.I just don't want it to be too narrow.The loft will house turkish tumblers,tipplers and some highflyers.So which one would you guys go with???


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

You can go 4x12. Its wide and allows you to split the loft equally into 3 different departments for each breed


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

My loft is 4x12 and it has 2 sections (cocks-hens). For breeding I just pull half from each side and switch them. My next loft is going to be built on a trailer. No building permit needed and tags on the trailer aren't that much. We have a lot of racers that do it in our club. You build kit boxes for your flyers and the loft for you breeders.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought about 4x12,but it's too deep to reach in and grab a bird.As far as the trailer logan,is it parked next to your loft?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Birdman, The 4x12 done in two sections are two 4x6 lofts side by side. I use the metal wire shelves that go in the closet for the dividers. Two for the wall part and one for the door all for good ventilation. And the trailer when I get it will be put on blocks on the north part of me backyard for a good opening for the racers to come inn with out the wires in there way. If my wife wants something there then I just drop it and change location. Make your loft tall enough to stand in and use box perches it will be easier to get the birds with out hurting you or them, because the others don't feel good when your head goes into it trying to catch a bird.
Logangrmnr


----------

